# Epsom Salt Dosage



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

I have some neon tetras that have dropsy would anyone know what the dosage of epsom salt is for them? I also have an angel that has a blockage and refuses to eat anything. what is the doasge of epsom salt for him?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I would not dose more than one teaspoon per 5 gallons. Maybe I would start with one per 10 gallons on the first day, and wait a bit before adding the second half of it. If you have a hospital tank with a cycled sponge or small HOB filter, you should of course only use that and dose that tank instead of your main tank.

If your angel isn't eating, I'm told that you could put some frozen peas in boiling water, then when they are soft, squish the insides out and see if he'll eat that. Natural vegetable material like that is the best for constipation.

W


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

unfortuantely he refuses to eat at all, so foods are nolonger an option


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

How has he developed blockage? Was he only picky-eating low fiber stuff?


----------

